
How to ask for anything on the internet - radagaisus
http://datarobots.com/writing/how-to-ask-for-anything-on-the-internet.html
======
ColinWright
Similar resources

* How To Ask Questions The Smart Way : <http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html>

* Getting Answers <http://www.mikeash.com/getting_answers.html> (highly recommended by some as a substitute to the above)

* Asking Great Questions [http://www.computerworld.com/printthis/2004/0,4814,97281,00....](http://www.computerworld.com/printthis/2004/0,4814,97281,00.html)

* How to Ask Questions on IRC <http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html>

* How to ask Questions on WinDev <http://www.windev.org/index1f.asp?page=faq>

